# هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

الشعــــــار الـذي يـوضـع عـلـى الصــيــدليــات والمــراكــز الطبيـــــة فــي العـالـــــم هــــــو رمــز الـــه الطـــب عنــــد الأغـــريــق ... :yaka:
وهــــو المعــروف عنــدهـم باســم ( اسـكـلـيـبـوس ) وهــو ينحـــدر مـن عائلــه تعـــاطــت الطــب فــي زمنهــــــم .. وجــده هـو الاله ( ابـولـو ) .. وهـو ايضــا مــن الـهـــــه الطــــــب ... 

ويـرمــزون لهــذا الالــه بصــورة رجـل يحمـل بيمــيـنه عصــا يلتف حـولـها ثعبــان .. والرجــل هــو ( اسـكـلـيبوس ) .. والعصــا شعــار المســافـر الـذي لا يقــر لـه قـرار .. والثعبــان دليــل معــرفـة .. فهــو الذي عـــرف اسكلــيبوس بنـبتـة الحيــاه .. ولهــم فــي ذلـك قصـــة .. 

وهــي أن اسكلـيـبوس هـذا كـان مســافـرا وفـي أحـد الأيــام بـرز لـه ثعبــان وهــو فـي الخــلا .. وبينمــا هــو ينظــر اليــه .. اذ خــرج ثعبــان آخـــر يحمــل فــي فمـه نبــتـــة حتـى وضعــهــا فــي فـم الثعبـــان الميــت .. ومـا هــي الا لحظــات حــتــى عـادت الحيــاه الـى الثعبــان الأول .. فعــلـم اسكلـيبـوس بســر هــذه النبـتـة .. واخـذ يستخدمهــا فــي احيــاء الموتــــى ........ 

والمــلاحظ ان معــظـم الصــيـدليــات لا تضــع صــورة اسكليــبــوس .. وانمـا صــورة العصــا والثعبــان .. واحيــانـا الثعبـــان ملتــف حــول الكـــأس ...... 

منقوووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

معلومه جميله .......أغلبنا شاهد الشعار و ل يعرف معناه أو رمزه .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



قلم حر قال:


> معلومه جميله .......أغلبنا شاهد الشعار و ل يعرف معناه أو رمزه .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



ميرسي كتير لمرورك و ردك ياقلم حر 
ياريت اكون قدرت افيدكم :t13:
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

ميرسى يا نونو يا حببتى

فعلا معلومه جديده​


----------



## Ramzi (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

معلومة حلوة ..............

ما عمري فكرت بالحية .... توقعت اشي عن عصى موسى !!!


----------



## nonaa (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

انا كمان فسرت الثعبان علي انه الحيه النحاسيه فى العهد القديم التى كانت كل من ينظر اليها وهو مريض يشفي وعشان كده هى رمز الشفاء 
بس شكرا علي المعلومه الجديده


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرسى يا نونو يا حببتى
> 
> فعلا معلومه جديده​



ميرسي كتير لمرورك وردك ياكاندى ياعسولة :yahoo:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



Ramzi قال:


> معلومة حلوة ..............
> 
> ما عمري فكرت بالحية .... توقعت اشي عن عصى موسى !!!



ميرسي كتير لمرورك وردك يارمزى:t23: 
وياباشا احنا بتوع المعلومات الجديدة :ura1:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



nonaa قال:


> انا كمان فسرت الثعبان علي انه الحيه النحاسيه فى العهد القديم التى كانت كل من ينظر اليها وهو مريض يشفي وعشان كده هى رمز الشفاء
> بس شكرا علي المعلومه الجديده



ميرسي كتير لمرورك و ردك يا نونا 
على فكرة انتى نونا وانا نونو يعنى قرايب ههههههههههه:new4:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## alhor (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



شكرا لك يانونو على الموضوع والمعلومة 

بس اسمع ان الشعار الحية مع الكأس بيعنى الداء والدواء بمعنى ان سم الحية داء ويصنع منه بعض الأدوية 

:16_14_21:  لك

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



alhor قال:


> شكرا لك يانونو على الموضوع والمعلومة
> 
> بس اسمع ان الشعار الحية مع الكأس بيعنى الداء والدواء بمعنى ان سم الحية داء ويصنع منه بعض الأدوية
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك انت ياالحر على المرور و الرد و الاضافة
اما بالنسبة لما ذكرته عن الداء و الدواء ليس لدى فكرة عن ذلك و ارجو اذا كانت لديك معلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع ان تضعها 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*







أمحوتب إله علم الطب المصري


و انا نفسي يكون هو رمز الصيليات في مصر و العالم بدل اله الاغريق


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

مرسي يا نونو جيرل علي الموضوع المتيميز


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

ميرسي ليك انت ياالملك العقرب على الرد 
بس انت مش شايف ان اله علم الطب المصري علشان يترسم عايزله مشكلة لكن مش صعب ان الواحد يرسم الشعار الحالى :smil13:
على العموم انا احييك على وطنيتك و اهتمامك بالتاريخ المصري الفرعونى اللى انا كمان بحبه جدا 
شكرا على ردك وتشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*

*مرسى خالص على المعلومه الحلوه دى 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل فكرت لماذا الثعبان شعار الصيدليات..؟!!*



abn yso3 قال:


> *مرسى خالص على المعلومه الحلوه دى
> الرب يباركك​*



ميرسي ليك انت على الرد :yahoo:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mrmrmora (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومه حلوه جدا 
بس تخيلي انا عمري ما فكرت ف السبب ان الثعبان
   رمز الصيدليات *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومة جميلة جداااااا 
ربنا يباركك يا نونو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومه رااااااااائعه يا نونو 

ميررررررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

